# Anyone ever use Bradfor Pear?



## haglered (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a bradford pear tree in my front yard that I am planning on cutting down and I am wondering if it would be a good thing to dry out use in my smoker.

Does anyone have any experience with Bradford Pear wood?


----------



## richtee (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep   do a search. It's all good.


----------



## low&slow (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a ton of experience with bradford pear. I use it all the time. Its a very nice subtle smokey flavor similar to pecan. Youll love it.


----------



## haglered (Jul 30, 2008)

Good what's the best way to cure it? Just cut it up and let it sit....

My pecan generally hangs in the tree until it falls. This tree I am cutting down. It lost a lot of limbs in the ice storm last winter and now my wife wants it cut down.


----------



## richtee (Jul 30, 2008)

The smaller you cut it the faster the season. I do my apple and cherry in 4" disks, and split the bigger rounds to quarters. Kept warm and dry, it will season within a couple months instead of up to a year for full logs.


----------



## hoggfarmer (Jul 30, 2011)

I use bradford pear exclusively for pork. It's great. I had a big tree lost in an ice storm about 3 years ago. I cut it up and drug to a brush pile.  Decided to chunk it up and try it. Used it ever since. I mix in a few hickory nut hulls when doing spare ribs. Nice subtle smoke as everyone has mentioned. It's definitely hard though so I'd suggest chunking it up green and storing it to dry.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 30, 2011)

I have never used Bradford Pear but I do have one in my front yard that has gotten a little out of control. I intend to experiment with it in the next few months based on recommendations here.


----------

